# Thinking of trying a new Boiler



## Kace (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone using HTP fire tube boilers. How do you like them if you are


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I have installed about 50 HTP Phoenix water heaters over the last couple o years and they are great. Have pulled put A.O. Smith and rheem and installed HTP.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I just installed 9 HTP elite's in a housing authority and they worked out great I had really tight quarters and needed a small boiler with top flue.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have also installed them, we use them for indirect in restruants where there's extreme water usage. I like them, but there costly


----------

